# Thinking about getting another GS puppy.



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira is 10+ months, and I've been wondering if this would be a good time to consider getting another GS puppy? I figure, that if I were to get one, Kira would be about a year or so of age.

I have the room, and the time to give another puppy. Also feel that Kira would be a fine leader for a puppy, with her natural gentleness, and great temperament. She's amazingly gentle with younger pups.

I have a few questions:

1) Is there a good age that you feel Kira should be, before getting a new puppy?

2) I would like to get a male. Would this pose a problem? I intend to spay Kira after her first cycle.

3) I love Kira's breed (WGSL), but am very intrigued by red sables. I think they're beautiful. Can such a mush like Kira survive with a high drive working GSD?

I'll have more questions later


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Usually I would say wait until she's two but Kira's an exceptional dog and you've been an exceptional owner. A male would be a good choice.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If Kira's training is at a level that you're happy with and you're fine having two dogs close in age (I'm thinking senior years) then I say go for it! You've put so much time and effort into Kira that I don't doubt you'll be fine adding a second dog. I also think a male is fine.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If you can provide for the puppy and fulfill it's needs, time is entirely up to when you're able. I like to put age distance between dogs... won't get another puppy for at least 2 years. I hate the thought of losing all my dogs at once.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't see why not. You are dedicated and have the resources to support 2. 
By the time you actually get the puppy (counting all the time it takes to find a breeder, reserve a pup, pup birth till weaning etc), Kira will be 1+ and spayed so the timing would probably work out fine.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> If Kira's training is at a level that you're happy with and you're fine having two dogs close in age (I'm thinking senior years) then I say go for it! You've put so much time and effort into Kira that I don't doubt you'll be fine adding a second dog. I also think a male is fine.


When Kira hit 10 months, I felt as if she's become the perfect dog for us. All the work, the training, combined with her gentle temperament, has really given us a wonderful experience with Kira. She's so balanced, and domesticated. She's on auto-pilot, and basically requires nothing more what we do on an everyday basis.

There was no teen adolescence stage, and I don't think it'll ever happen. She's too in tune with me to stray off her mindset.

I feel that Kira would help raise a puppy. I watched her play with a 4 month GS pup, and was amazed. She just lay there, and let the puppy play his heart out. She was mouthing, and guiding the pup into some gentle mouthing. Truly maternal-like. When they stopped, she brought the puppy a ball. I couldn't help but to feel that a pup would be good for her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the one thing I won't do again, is get two dogs close in age. I have lost two dogs TWICE within months of each, senior dogs , Jake was 13, six months later Kodi (9) , then 4 years ago, Sami (13) and almost a year later Dodge (almost 13).

Never again, first time was awful, the second time it was devastating 

I now have the two senior aussies, 11 & 12 who show no signs of slowing down, but the day will come Masi is 4, I'm still on hold to add another tho I'd love one. 

So that's something to consider.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy is just over a year older then Delgado and it's been fine, my major issue is of course them getting old at the same time. But because they're different breeds it won't be the same as two of the same breed

It's really up to you, 10 months to me seems a good match


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

puppies take a lot of your attention and time , and having just developed a bonded relationship with Kira , she'll be put on the back burner so you can attend to "Jr".
No problem with a second GSD but I would give it some time yet . Another potential problem is that "Jr" would be more bonded or interested with Kira than you and then the pet will have a pet . I have had many a dog where I have thought to myself , I wish I could have this dog as my only dog . There is something special in that relationship.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Anthony, oh do I understand the urge to want another puppy!

My boy just turned two but we are going to wait at least another 2 yrs. There are some training goals I have not yet reached for us and like the one-on-one attention I can show him. Also, like Jakoda mentioned not having two senior dogs at the same time is appealing to me.

Whatever you decide good luck and if there's a puppy in the near future we want pics!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got a new puppy and my other dog is two years old. I am very glad I waited that long and thinking longer wouldve been better. My other dog is very socialized and well trained, and they are having lots of fun together..but I feel like the older dog is taking "back burner ' now some. I still want to train and show him..so its really takes some planning. I realized how glad I am that Tim is so well behaved when I was taking them to the park and trying to get both in and out of the car by myself along with the flirt pole and treats etc. (I am sure people were laughing..!!  Also, like Carmspack said..the puppy will look to the older dog for direction instead of you naturally! This will take lots of one on one to get puppy looking to you and the older dog will have to wait for her/his turn. 

But like everyone said..you love it and you have time to do it. Just dont rush a good thing..is my advice!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

carmspack said:


> puppies take a lot of your attention and time , and having just developed a bonded relationship with Kira , she'll be put on the back burner so you can attend to "Jr".
> No problem with a second GSD but I would give it some time yet . Another potential problem is that "Jr" would be more bonded or interested with Kira than you and then the pet will have a pet .


Exactly. I like to have more time in between dogs, at least 5 years. That way, my first dog has had a lot of quality time with me, and won't suffer for the attention the puppy gets. 

Young pups tend to bond to other dogs first, then humans, so you'll have to be careful to ensure that the puppy does not see Kira as the be-all and end-all of his existence.

Having one dog is a really special thing. The dog gets to go everywhere with you. When you have two, you can take both of them some places, but not everywhere. Sometimes you have to choose which dog gets to go. What often happens is neither dog gets to go anywhere.

The other issue that someone else mentioned is the fact that in 10 years or so, you are going to have two senior dogs. Caring for two seniors at once can be hard, financially and emotionally.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> puppies take a lot of your attention and time , and having just developed a bonded relationship with Kira , she'll be put on the back burner so you can attend to "Jr".
> No problem with a second GSD but I would give it some time yet . *Another potential problem is that "Jr" would be more bonded or interested with Kira than you and then the pet will have a pet . * I have had many a dog where I have thought to myself , I wish I could have this dog as my only dog . There is something special in that relationship.


This is a valid concern, and something I've witnessed myself. Do I feel as I could keep these dogs on an even keel, I think I can.
Would that second pup be able to give me the undivided attention I got from Kira? Maybe not.
Interesting, and something to think about.



Freestep said:


> Exactly. I like to have more time in between dogs, at least 5 years. That way, my first dog has had a lot of quality time with me, and won't suffer for the attention the puppy gets.
> 
> *Young pups tend to bond to other dogs first, then humans, so you'll have to be careful to ensure that the puppy does not see Kira as the be-all and end-all of his existence.
> *
> ...


Again. The same valid point.

Then there's the aging together issue. Another valid point.


All replies are valid.

This is something that I'd really have to think about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anthony, one thing you could do is foster a pup/young dog....while Kira matures it would help a shelter or rescue, they can always use good foster homes. I did that after my senior girl passed away while researching breeders for my next puppy. 
I don't mind having dogs a year apart...there are no guarantees on lifespan. That said, I adopted 21 month old Kacie when Onyx was only 5 months and that was a mistake, because Onyx needed some big time management after she turned 6 months. I also had 12 yr old Clover at that time.

If you have the itch to add another dog, fostering is a good way to scratch it~and it is usually temporary unless you become a foster failure


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

This is mostly a personal decision on your part. If you have the time to dedicate to each dog separately as well as together then I don't see an issue. My current male (WGSL) was about 13 months old when I brought home my female (WL). They get along famously and I enjoy the different temperaments. She is obviously more drivey, but I don't think it impacts on the dynamics in a negative way. She is now 17 months and he is 2 1/2 and she is starting to take over the role of head girl in charge, which he is fine with. I just don't let her get too big for her britches and all is well. I do like to use the jealousy factor a bit to enhance training. I will let one watch from a crate while I do very exciting training with the other, then switch. They fall all over themselves trying to outdo each other.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

The idea to foster a dog for awhile is a terrific idea. That's what we did for about a year (different dog every couple of months) and that helped us prepare ourselves (and our existing dog) for a second dog. We needed to see how our dog would react to having another dog in the house 24/7, we needed to gauge different energy levels and the impact on us, see how we could manage the training/development of two, ect... Adding a second dog doesn't just double the work, I swear it quadruples it at least. We also chose to wait to have about a 3 year age difference; but mostly because our existing dog needed extra time to mature/train. Having 2 senior dogs at the same time can not only be emotionally hard but they may not be so active in their older years and if you are a very active person, that might be hard to change your life to accommodate that. Additionally, senior dogs can be very, very expensive. But those are variables, you never know what life holds.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> the one thing I won't do again, is get two dogs close in age. I have lost two dogs TWICE within months of each, senior dogs , Jake was 13, six months later Kodi (9) , then 4 years ago, Sami (13) and almost a year later Dodge (almost 13).
> 
> Never again, first time was awful, the second time it was devastating
> 
> ...


I lost Scoop at 13 yrs, and Tasha nine months later at 11.5 yrs. Yes, it was very hard.



carmspack said:


> I have had many a dog where I have thought to myself , I wish I could have this dog as my only dog . There is something special in that relationship.


Falko was an only dog most of his life due to various circumstances. He is that special dog in that special relationship with me, my heart dog. I could easily have him and only him and not want for anything. When he was diagnosed with inoperable, terminal cancer last summer.... I can't even begin to explain the devastation I felt and am going through. Be prepared to be very strong in this situation if you only have one dog. I know too many people that could never bring themselves to get another dog after such a loss. 

I got Tybor now, I am not as strong as so many others. He will be my rock when Falko's time comes. Tybor is a really nice pup. Sometimes I think it will be nice to have him as an only dog as well, sometimes not. Time will tell.



Freestep said:


> Having one dog is a really special thing. The dog gets to go everywhere with you. When you have two, you can take both of them some places, but not everywhere. Sometimes you have to choose which dog gets to go. What often happens is neither dog gets to go anywhere.
> 
> The other issue that someone else mentioned is the fact that in 10 years or so, you are going to have two senior dogs. Caring for two seniors at once can be hard, financially and emotionally.


I do take both of my dogs everywhere, but then again Falko is so well behaved, that if an issue arises, I only have to focus on Tybor.

I am not concerned much about whether they bonded more to me or to each other, as I had them for family protection and companion only. If they were bonded more to each other, it was not noticeable and was a non issue for me, I guess it can hinge on what you are expecting from the dogs. I do not formally train or title my dogs.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Having one dog is a really special thing. The dog gets to go everywhere with you. When you have two, you can take both of them some places, but not everywhere. Sometimes you have to choose which dog gets to go. What often happens is neither dog gets to go anywhere.


This is exactly what happened to me and why for me I will never have two dogs again. I love having that special bond with one. That doesn't mean this is your case Anthony. Most people on here with multiple dogs are very happy with it. I'm just more of a one dog kind of girl


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> This is exactly what happened to me and why for me I will never have two dogs again. I love having that special bond with one. That doesn't mean this is your case Anthony. Most people on here with multiple dogs are very happy with it. I'm just more of a one dog kind of girl


Sometimes I think this depends on the individual dog as well. I do not believe for me that some of the dogs I have owned could have fit the bill for being an only dog for me. For me it takes a special dog to be an only dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do not expect Jr to be the same as Kira. They will be different. If you get a full sibling, they will be different. What worked with the one may not work with the other. And on. 

Your pup is 10 months old. She may not have gotten to the bratty teenager stage yet, especially if she has not hit her first heat cycle yet. 

Do as I say, not as I do and wait. I have dogs very close in age, and sometimes I think it would be better to have just one or two or three. But I cannot pick any that I would want to picture life without. Well, on most days I can't. 

Kira is a big puppy herself right now. If you wait another eight to twenty months, I think in the long run you will be glad you did.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

carmspack said:


> puppies take a lot of your attention and time , and having just developed a bonded relationship with Kira , she'll be put on the back burner so you can attend to "Jr".
> No problem with a second GSD but I would give it some time yet . Another potential problem is that "Jr" would be more bonded or interested with Kira than you and then the pet will have a pet . I have had many a dog where I have thought to myself , I wish I could have this dog as my only dog . There is something special in that relationship.


This is some excellent advice and right on the money.

You sound like a great owner and I'm sure you'd do fine with another puppy, but Kira, even though she probably looks like an adult, is still a a puppy. Her adult personality is still not even close to coming out yet. It takes years for a puppy to become an adult dog when it comes to maturity. Keep working and bonding with her for now. Puppies take up so much time and energy that it may not be fair to her to get another one so soon. Just my feeling on bringing another puppy in.

I'd say wait until at least 2 or 3 years old when Kira is really an adult dog. Well trained, bonded, and ready for another puppy to bring in. It's nice to have playmates for the dog, but Kira should be priority number 1 at this age.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Sometimes I think this depends on the individual dog as well. I do not believe for me that some of the dogs I have owned could have fit the bill for being an only dog for me. For me it takes a special dog to be an only dog.


Very true. My older girl seems to prefer being the only dog whereas my younger guy I think prefers having a buddy. It's all he knows.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Giving this some more thought, and raising a pup may not be the best way to go about this.
However, I have the opportunity to get a fully trained daughter of world champion, non agggressive, non dominant female from the breeded of Kira's mom. 

Here's the description of the dog

Stunningly beautiful daughter of world champion VA1 Ober von Bad Boll. Superb temperament for an active family. Show quality, sweet disposition with great drives. _"xxxx" _is hip and elbow certified, DNA tested and micro-chipped. Fully vaccinated, crate and leash trained. DNA certified, SV pink papered German import.

Very well mannered, gentle and not dominant. She gets along with all of my girls and is doing well even with puppies. She has German pink papers, is already hip and elbow certified and DNA tested
DOB 11/15/2010


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dogs are individuals and you cannot predict but it is pretty standard advice that the worst combination is usually 2 females. Neither dog is really fully grown yet, particularly Kira so you really don't know if/how they would get along. What would be the gameplan if these girls developed an intense hatred for each other over time.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah. Selective puppy memory has set in. 

It seems like I always forget all the negative aspects of young puppies until I'm forced to remember them.

Well, if you take the plunge and get another, congratulations, and PICS PLEASE!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Two young females at once? No way would I ever even attempt that.

If you were to do this, I'd definitely go with a male instead of another female.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lucy Dog said:


> Two young females at once? No way would I ever even attempt that.
> 
> If you were to do this, I'd definitely go with a male instead of another female.


Totally! This is a bad, bad, bad idea. It's possible that they'd get along perfectly, but what if they don't? Musical crates for the rest of their lives?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's possible that they'd get along perfectly, but what if they don't? Musical crates for the rest of their lives?


Musical crates = no fun. I am four years in now doing it with my dogs and it is seriously time consuming and stressful.
Sheilah


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sorry still on the bandwagon, still think it's a bad idea, and especially two females even tho I've had/have a couple that are different breeds.

for me, no way would I have two female gsd's, my females always tend to be pushy girls, and I could see it rolling that way..


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I knew that two females aren't the way to go. I keep banking on Kira's temperament, but not giving much though about the long term and both personalities. 

I'm not gonna mention that the person with the dog said it would fine. Oops, did I say that? 

I trust you guys more than anyone else.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, fine. I'm easy to convince.

So let's change this thread to :

How do all of you manage more than one dog?

And those with more than two, have to have two of same sex.

How did you go about doing this?

Also, from the sound of it, and the replies from those that have had bad experiences, it seems quite normal that we're considering adding another GSD to our household. Whether it's right or wrong at the moment.

Seems as if many of you have been down this road.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had multiple GSDs since about 1985. 
I best like a 4-5 year age separation.
Cyra (F) and Grim (M) were the same age but I got Grim as an adult working prospect when Cyra was diagnosed with HD. 3 dogs is much more than 2 JMO.

I prefer males. I have two males. Cyra passed away from hemangio a few months ago. Now they get along but I juggle because of Grim's back injury or illness as they cannot play. Not so bad as I am home all day and Beau is outside most of the time for temperature accclimitization for work and Grim is now the house dog.

I would wait for Kira to be fully grown. JMO.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> How do all of manage more than one dog?
> 
> And those with more than two, have to have two of same sex.
> 
> How did you go about doing this?


Honestly, I've never had a problem with two males. I think part of my success comes from having them at very different ages. I've had two sets of males: Rocky was 5 when we got Cash, who was just under a year. After Cash passed Rocky was 8 when we brought Kopper home as a puppy. Both times, the younger dogs accepted Rocky as "alpha" immediately. I never had a dominance issue with my boys. 

How to manage more than one? Plenty of one-on-one time for each. One-on-one training, exercising, and snuggling. Also, lots of vacuuming. You'd think that two dogs would be 2x the mess, but it's more because they tussle and play in the house, which stirs up more dirt and fur. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I have had multiple GSDs since about 1985.
> I best like a 4-5 year age separation.
> Cyra (F) and Grim (M) were the same age but I got Grim as an adult working prospect when Cyra was diagnosed with HD. 3 dogs is much more than 2 JMO.
> 
> ...


For whatever crazy reason, we thought doing this while Kira was at an adolescent age, would benefit both her and the new member.
Very easy to feel as if Kira would benefit by having someone to either romp with, or nurture.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hard to pass on the bitch, but they are both very close in age, and I think it is a lot more likely for problems to occur than not. Both are yet puppies, though the new one is close to being mature. Still, we have no way of knowing what the dynamics will be at 1.5-2 or 2-2.5. They do not call us bitches for nothing. 

Boys will generally fight until one is the clear victor, and they generally will stop. Some even counsel to let the boys figure it out. But never with bitches. Bitches not only fight for keeps, even if you do get them apart without an injury to yourself, they will NEVER forget they hate the other. And any slip in your vigilance will most likely spark WWIII. 

If you have never been a part of a dog fight, trust me that you never want to be. You care about these dogs and they are snarling, biting, ripping, tearing, causing huge puncture wounds and literally trying to kill the other. I have heard of people coming home to find a blood bath with one bitch dead and the other requiring euthanasia. So sad, because if you are prepared for this, you can just keep them separated when you are not supervising. Having a bunch of bitches, this is just common practice here, but for ordinary pet owners, they generally have a hard time with the idea of possibly having one always crated or kenneled while the other is out and vice-versa. Makes having a second dog not so much fun.

Spaying one or both is kind of a question mark as to whether it will make things different. After problems have started, after a nasty bloody fight, I think it would make no difference whatsoever. They say that spaying a reactive bitch can make her more reactive. But this is a little different and removing the hormonal changes that the dog goes through with her heat cycles, hormones that might increase aggressiveness in that a bitch might want to remove dangers or competition. I had a bitch that loved the cat except when she was pregnant, and then she would attack the cat. This is instinct or hormones, and without that aspect it might make a difference between pets, kind of a big gamble though.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have always had multiple dogs and I have only owned male dogs. I also have fosters through here both male and female of all ages. 

The trick to this is spending quality time with each dog by themselves. Usually this involves training time and I play with each dog individually too. I also spend time with them as a group but I'm the one in charge and they do not get to resource guard me, which a lot of dogs will attempt. I respect their right to determine who's top dog amongst themselves - I do not allow fights though - but if I want to pet or play with one dog, the others do not get to intimidate that dog away from me.

As for the time frame between dogs, it all depends on what you are doing with your dogs. For someone that is very actively into dog sports, it would be more like the 4-6 year span due to the shear amount of time spent training, exercising, and trialing. 

For someone that walks their dogs around the block and is happy with that, it would be closer to the 2 year span, just so you get a very solid bond with all the training you want on that dog, before you need to cut way back on the time you spend with that dog because you have to spend time with the new one.

However tempting it is to get a second dog, I would wait and enjoy the dog you have now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have always had multiple dogs, mainly "4".. BUT they were all varying ages, 2 senior dogs and the 2 youngsters..Sami (F) was around 1 when I got Dodge (M) I got him because it was the last litter for a bitch I liked, and I REALLY liked the male., otherwise I would have waited.

I was competing in agility with Sami, and raising a puppy. So I was going to 3 classes a week, working, TEACHING a class a week, had the two seniors to contend with (we did do stuff with them , 

I have to say , my dogs take up the majority of my time even now. Life was hectic, but I seem to thrive on multi tasking/hectic lifestyle. Did I mention it was EXPENSIVE as well?

I added an aussie, two of my old gsd's passed a year later I add another aussie, so then I am training/trialing 3 dogs (Sami had knee surgery around the same time) and caring for her..Still hectic, still expensive , still hanging in there and enjoying it all.

Then I'm down to three dogs, Dodge, the two aussies, Dodge is ill, anaplasmosis that has now caused considerable neurological problems, I get Masi ..Hadn't had a puppy in 12 years. Culture shock, taking care of a wild puppy, a crippled GSD and two dingbat aussies..

Within 6 months Dodge is gone This is the first time I've had 3 dogs in over 20 years..Masi takes up enough of my time FOR 3 dogs, the two aussies are seniors (11&12) and still wild and crazy. 

I'm done with classes, I'm done trialing, life is more about just me and the dogs. I'm still busy, but there is something missing having just 3 dogs 

Wouldn't trade any of it for the world, but if I had all the money I've spent on vet bills, classes and trialing, I would be a stinken millionaire

I've said this before, I will never get two female gsd's, my female aussie is a marshmellow, loves everything & one, wouldn't hurt a bug, but my female gsd's always tend to be pushy and see sucker stamped on her forehead, tho Masi is much easier with Jynx than Sami ever was. 

And I will never get two close in age , it's to devastating to lose them close together as well. Leaves huge holes in not only one's heart but life.

Ok, done spewing


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

Until recently I always had one GSD at a time. Then in March we brought Zore ( boy) home to his big sis-Stoli and I actually think it may help Stoli live longer and Zore is learning from her. Stoli is almost 10. They hang by each other most of the time. Although its a little tough walking them together, I spend time training and walking with Zore alone. Zore at 5 months has enormous energy and when Stoli is had enough play she lets him know, the play bites turn into a hard bite or two and he gets it. They get along great in the house, I never thought it would be this smooth, or maybe call it luck. But on the other side we spend alot of time with them. They are always by us in the house or outside. The backyard is always picked up-that alone is an everyday chore, it like a fertilizer plant!:smirk:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not opposed to the idea of two males, but I've never done it before. Part of the reason is that my husband and I both prefer females. 

I love my Keefer boy, who worships the ground I walk on, and I would definitely have another after he's gone. For us it just works well to have one of each, especially since the girls have always picked Tom as their special person and Keef picked me. If we had two males they might both bond more strongly to me than to Tom and I know that would be hard for him. It broke his heart when Dena died - she was his baby girl. :wub: I was so glad that Halo picked him too. She loves me and works well for me (I do all the training and we're racing in flyball together), but he's clearly the "one", just like I am for Keefer. It's nice that we each have a dog of our own.

We always had one dog at a time from 1986 (Sneaker) to 2000 (Cassidy), and then for the first year that we had Dena, who we got in November 2004. Since getting Keefer in October 2005 we've had two dogs at a time, and are fortunate that they have always gotten along well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have multiple dogs, multiple females and only 1 is a GSD (she is a female). I think it would be easier, in general, with GSDs in a group, as my mixes are much less biddable than my GSD is. UNLESS, I had a Queen Bee GSD - I think they are insufferable. Would not want! 

But, to add a female with another female, I would want both girls over 3, or a 3 or older year old female and a complimentary in temperament female puppy. When they hit 3, they come into their own. And mature adult females together may be less tolerant of each other than silly teen females together. 

I have a high energy mix foster who is a year old now. She can be a bossy pants with other females - as a youngster. My girls easily put her in her place. Now. There is no way I would place her with another female, because when she hits three, she would (if not already) totally challenge that girl. I finally had to add it to her write up, and people still don't understand. 

But the important thing when adding dogs is to make sure that the temperaments and behaviors click. I have a cohesive pack because any time a dog was added, it was a dog that the pack adopted first, before I did. Good thing because the unadoptables that I have would have been in a lot of trouble otherwise! To do that, it helps to have the current dog be an adult dog so you really know* how they will react down the road, instead of hoping. 

*As much as you ever will. Behavior predicts behavior but...some of it is a definite crapshoot!

ETA - do you have a small dog too? If so, and that's a female...oh girls love to gang up. You would hope it would be a big and a small but if it's not...it's not nice. I can't remember if you do or not so in case...and it's a female...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You seem to be determined, but I have to add my thought. My husband's fave saying is, "Don't mess with a good thing."


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sunflowers said:


> You seem to be determined,


I didn't get that vibe at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i were getting another dog my first dog
would have to be well trained and highly
socialized before bringing in another dog.
is Kira trained and socialized to the level
that you desire?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I've always had more then 1 dog (mostly 3+). Growing up it was mostly Golden Retrievers. We had 1 female and 2 males. We then added 2 pit bull males, and for a short period of time we had another golden male (fostered/favor for a friend). We only had 1 fight, and that was mostly human error along with the fact that we had a rescue that was very aggressive when his triggers went off, and some how broke the door and got to the other dog during dinner time (one of his triggers). He had a muzzle on (it was while we were prepping their food), so there was no injury. It was between two males, both intact, lasted not even 30 seconds. Otherwise, my dogs always lived together... no kennels, no crates, shared a water bowl, shared toys, were around cats, horses, birds, reptiles, kids and strangers coming in and out of the house..... No problems. We've also had 2 females at once. Not going to lie, there was tension during heat cycles and random moments when one would get her panties in a wad. However, it's not impossible. I've also had two females get along perfectly. My brother and sister in law have 2 males (pit bull and dobie) and 2 females (both pits). No issues there. The females adore each other. The 4 year old treats the 2 year old like her puppy. They've never harmed each other. And 1 female is intact and both males are intact (Don't worry.. that female is sterile, and they still separate during heat cycles. No puppies happening there). Another example... my friend's home has 1 shepherd/wolf hybrid rescue (male), 1 Shiba Inu (female), and 1 Pit/shar pei/rottie mix (female). the first two are older (7 and 5) and the last one is only about 1.5-2yrs. They all get along great!

Right now I have 1 GSD female and 1 GSD male. She's 1yr 4m, he's 2 yr 4m. She came first as a 3.5 month old, he was adopted as a 2 year old this past January. It was the best decision I've ever made. They adore each other, it's helped Z so much with all her issues, and they are a lot of fun to watch play and interact with. In a few years, we'll be adding a working line male puppy to the house and I have no concerns with that. My only (very slight) concern is keeping up with everyone and maintaining a busy training schedule with 3.

In my experience, males were always easier to blend in the pack (puppy and adult). Male and male... I've barely seen too many issues. Female and female... there IS a chance they will absolutely hate each other, and that hate is not only very serious but also lifetime. They don't forget. Male and female is a wonderful mix as well. Usually very peaceful.

In my opinion and if I was in your shoes (which I was not that long ago), I would go with a male. If you don't want a puppy, then maybe think about a 2yr? Or, if you still want something a little younger... 8months?

As of managing them. It's very simple here. I keep things fair and calm. Both dogs have crates, both dogs eat in there, sleep in there at night, and go in there when we leave the house (I don't trust Z yet at all, and we are working on Duke to start transitioning him to being free roam in our room at night). They have their play times outside. Inside, we have a strict rule of no rough housing. They can play with their toys, and play with each other as long as it's not like a tornado in my house. Outside... I could care less if they beat the crap out of each other! lol. Anyway, it's not that hard to handle two dogs... it just takes time to get used to it, and also you have to manage your time when it comes to training. I usually spend about 15min with each after work daily. One stays inside in the crate while I work with the other outside. Walks are done either together, or separate... which we would then take turns. When only one goes with me somewhere, next time it's the others turn. If I'm walking Duke, or at training class with Duke... When Zira stays home, she plays with Will. He walks her and gives her attention. So this way, everyone's happy and tired. We've never had an issue here, and when there is a "problem" they handle it quickly with no harm done. It's just a quick bark and nose push.... the other backs off immediately.

Anyway, good luck with your decision. I don't think your crazy, or that you'll ruin Kira. You know your dog best, and because of that, you have the power to pick the right temperament to match hers. Once you do, it's a beautiful thing! 

My brother's pack in 2010 (everyone's past 2yrs old now, and they've had no problems)









My two









And waaaaay back in the days... My 3 Goldens. At this age, the two males were intact (they were neutered about 4 months after this at 2.5 years old) and the female was always intact. No issues.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I have multiple dogs, multiple females and only 1 is a GSD (she is a female). I think it would be easier, in general, with GSDs in a group, as my mixes are much less biddable than my GSD is. UNLESS, I had a Queen Bee GSD - I think they are insufferable. Would not want!
> 
> But, to add a female with another female, I would want both girls over 3, or a 3 or older year old female and a complimentary in temperament female puppy. When they hit 3, they come into their own. And mature adult females together may be less tolerant of each other than silly teen females together.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. It was very informative.

Sometimes our ideas don't necessarily translate in the real world.

Thank you


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Original post if this would be a good time to consider getting another GS puppy? I figure, that if I were to get one, Kira would be about a year or so of age.

I have the room, and the time to give another puppy. Also feel that Kira would be a fine leader for a puppy, with her natural gentleness, and great temperament. She's amazingly gentle with younger pups
xxxxxx
plan B Giving this some more thought, and raising a pup may not be the best way to go about this.
However, I have the opportunity to get a fully trained daughter of world champion, non agggressive, non dominant female from the breeded of Kira's mom. 

Here's the description of the dog

Stunningly beautiful daughter of world champion VA1 Ober von Bad Boll. Superb temperament for an active family. Show quality, sweet disposition with great drives. _"xxxx" _is hip and elbow certified, DNA tested and micro-chipped. Fully vaccinated, crate and leash trained. DNA certified, SV pink papered German import.

Very well mannered, gentle and not dominant. She gets along with all of my girls and is doing well even with puppies. She has German pink papers, is already hip and elbow certified and DNA tested
DOB 11/15/2010








Click this bar to view the full image.










are you thinking of breeding?
I see the determination , lol.
If this is at the heart of the matter then you would need to set yourself up to do it properly . 

Two females can be like methane and match - 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> You seem to be determined, but I have to add my thought. My husband's fave saying is, "Don't mess with a good thing."





Emoore said:


> I didn't get that vibe at all.



No, I'm not determined. My ultimate goal is to tie my dog a wonderful life, as well as enjoying her every moment with my family.
*In my mind*, I thought getting her a live-in companion on her level would benefit her, and give her longevity. I go to great lengths to get together with a playmate or two, and will NEVER go to our local dog parks. So I figured I'd give her someone to relate to at home.



doggiedad said:


> if i were getting another dog my first dog
> would have to be well trained and highly
> socialized before bringing in another dog.
> is Kira trained and socialized to the level
> that you desire?


This is a trick answer. Kira, IMO is amazing. She's everything we could ask for. However, (as some have mentioned), she is not matured. Lots could change in the next couple years. As some of you recall, she had insecurity issues, and those issues could eventually turn into FA.
So, to be honest, as perfect as she is at the moment, reality says that I need to continue with her program.

If I was 100% certain that I had another pup just like her, then I'd say that maybe it'll work. But there are no guarantees, and I think the risks, in this case, outweigh the potential benefits.



TrickyShepherd said:


> I've always had more then 1 dog (mostly 3+). Growing up it was mostly Golden Retrievers. We had 1 female and 2 males. We then added 2 pit bull males, and for a short period of time we had another golden male (fostered/favor for a friend). We only had 1 fight, and that was mostly human error along with the fact that we had a rescue that was very aggressive when his triggers went off, and some how broke the door and got to the other dog during dinner time (one of his triggers). He had a muzzle on (it was while we were prepping their food), so there was no injury. It was between two males, both intact, lasted not even 30 seconds. Otherwise, my dogs always lived together... no kennels, no crates, shared a water bowl, shared toys, were around cats, horses, birds, reptiles, kids and strangers coming in and out of the house..... No problems. We've also had 2 females at once. Not going to lie, there was tension during heat cycles and random moments when one would get her panties in a wad. However, it's not impossible. I've also had two females get along perfectly. My brother and sister in law have 2 males (pit bull and dobie) and 2 females (both pits). No issues there. The females adore each other. The 4 year old treats the 2 year old like her puppy. They've never harmed each other. And 1 female is intact and both males are intact (Don't worry.. that female is sterile, and they still separate during heat cycles. No puppies happening there). Another example... my friend's home has 1 shepherd/wolf hybrid rescue (male), 1 Shiba Inu (female), and 1 Pit/shar pei/rottie mix (female). the first two are older (7 and 5) and the last one is only about 1.5-2yrs. They all get along great!
> 
> Right now I have 1 GSD female and 1 GSD male. She's 1yr 4m, he's 2 yr 4m. She came first as a 3.5 month old, he was adopted as a 2 year old this past January. It was the best decision I've ever made. They adore each other, it's helped Z so much with all her issues, and they are a lot of fun to watch play and interact with. In a few years, we'll be adding a working line male puppy to the house and I have no concerns with that. My only (very slight) concern is keeping up with everyone and maintaining a busy training schedule with 3.
> 
> ...


This is terrific, but I feel that you're an exception. I don't think many people could handle it.
Bless you for giving these dogs a wonderful life.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 dogs, the oldest is a 7.5 year spayed female(non GSD), a 2.5 year old male neutered(non GSD) and the 8 month old spayed female GSD. I was real hesitant about bringing in the female GSD, because I have witnessed what two females can do if they don't like each other and its not pretty. My older female is definitely the boss in the house and the other two respect that. She is more bossy, but motherly at the same time The male is so easy going that he doesn't care what is going on, just as long as someone will play with him. My next dog(within about 2 years) will be a male(haven't decided on another golden or gsd-they are both great breeds) and going forward I think that in order to calm my own nerves I will only have one female in the house at the same time. I'm hoping not to have any fights and they are doing good right now, but I watch them closely because I know it can happen. As far as age differences, it depends on the breeds of the dogs...and I'm probably headed for some heart ache once they all get older but they are worth it!! When I go somewhere I rotate the dogs, so they all have alone time with me and on occasion I am crazy enough to take all three. Training is done individually and together as a group and they do well together and I think they even watch and learn from each other(good/bad things alike). It can go either way when you add additional dogs to the pack...either they will do well or they won't, this is based on the individual dogs and/or the owners. Good Luck!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't get another female. Of course the breeder's going to be all hearts and roses, he wants the sale.
Logic and vast experience tells us two girls in a home is not wise.
You don't want to subject Kira to this, and you don't want to be at work when a fight breaks out your wife cannot break up.

Get a boy, if you get one at all.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really think I'm lucky or that I handled something most couldn't (though I do appreciate the compliment!). I mean....well... okay... maybe the 3 goldens, 2 pits, and the friend's golden would be a bit much for most . I could see that. I could even see 3 or more dogs being a lot for most. However, when it comes to owning 2 dogs.... I think it's a large factor of picking the right dogs for your home, family, lifestyle, and most of all... for each other.

For an example, how we got Duke: Zira is very submissive with 0 aggression. However, she is also VERY annoying. Many dogs can't stand her for more then an hour. So, when looking to add a male into my house, I had to look for a quiet/calm, stable, submissive (but still strong enough to stick up for himself... slight dominance), younger (still a little playful, to keep up with her), and most of all... a dog that wouldn't be too annoyed or intimidated by her... so, a dog that is not too sensitive to the other animals around them. Duke fits ALL of that... and, not to my surprise, it worked perfect! He came home with us and fit in like the perfect puzzle piece. I don't see that as lucky... I just did my research and found a match.

What I am saying here is, if you REALLY want to add a second dog to the house, it IS possible. Just make sure to evaluate your dog and what your family wants.... puppy vs. adult. I think an adult male would be best... but, again, you know your life and dog way better then anyone here. Most importantly, when you find out what you want... stick with it! Don't give in. I had a lot of dogs come my way, great dogs! But, they didn't fit what I was looking for. If I had given up, or gave in because they were "so sweet" or "soooo cute!".... then I would have left a lot of room for error. There's always some % left for error, but if you do your best to minimize that.... you'll set yourself up for the perfect match!

It can be the best thing you've ever done.... or the worst.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Original post if this would be a good time to consider getting another GS puppy? I figure, that if I were to get one, Kira would be about a year or so of age.
> 
> I have the room, and the time to give another puppy. Also feel that Kira would be a fine leader for a puppy, with her natural gentleness, and great temperament. She's amazingly gentle with younger pups
> xxxxxx
> ...


That's why this is a discussion forum. I started a discussion, entertaining the idea of getting Kira a live-in housemate.

I don't see anything wrong with going back and forth.

And NO, I'm not looking to breed. I gave some thought about getting another dog. Nothing more, nothing, less.

I can get a puppy, or get a balanced adult. What else is there to think about? Either male or female


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

anthony I just wanted to say,,i'm no millionaire far from it, but yesterday I dropped 450$ at the vets for one little er visit that cropped up unexpectadly, I was there maybe 35 minutes and my vet gives me a break...)) 

I love my dog I love my dog


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> anthony I just wanted to say,,i'm no millionaire far from it, but yesterday I dropped 450$ at the vets for one little er visit that cropped up unexpectadly, I was there maybe 35 minutes and my vet gives me a break...))
> 
> I love my dog I love my dog


Haha.... Reality


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally, I love having two dogs! Three is pushing it (more of a "pack" mentality) and four was way too many for me to handle alone but I LOVED having two dogs and will always have two dogs in the future once my old girl passes. However, I would strongly suggest getting a male because honestly, why risk same-sex issues? We have three females (and a male, but they all love him  )and it is a bummer. Two hate each other and all three just kind of tolerate the others but they aren't friends. They don't play together, don't cuddle, all toys have to be brought out for one dog at a time, and the tension is often more than I can handle. Not worth it. Also, I would wait until Kira was a little older for all the reasons already mentioned on the thread. That being said, I don't think you're crazy at all  Have I mentioned I love having two dogs?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have 6 Dachshunds (4 of our own, we chose to adopt, and 2 that couldn't really be adopted so are with us still), two fosters directly in our pack, a Sheltie and a Boston Terrier. And Ruger makes 11  

They are all fixed except Ruger, who just turned a year old and has a potentially debilitating elbow disorder. 

I love all my pooches, and fosters. But it gets demanding at times. It limits our ability to do a lot of things we might do otherwise, like just up and leave for a weekend. 
And, of course, some miss out on attention, which they'd have if we only had 1-2 dogs.
But they are our life, for now. When our own dogs have passed away, though, I doubt we'll get more of our own.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

As a non expert I have 2 GSDs three years apart and both GSDs. Daisy hates female dogs. Lucky is not fond of other males and can get very aggressive if a male comes into his yard. Daisy at times still pushes him till he blows but he has only broke skin once w/ her and that was in his first year w/ us. I like having the two and I would like another male/female set . Someone ,might have been Selzer who quoted that Males fight to breed,bitches fight to breathe. Broke up fights w/ males ,that sucked but what Ive seen w/ females was truly scary.I think after reading Tricky shepherd's post its about taking the time to match the dog to your situation and Kira. BTW Kira sounds like a truly great dog and your hard work shows. Im sure you will do what is right for you and Kira when you decide the time and dog are right.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> As a non expert I have 2 GSDs three years apart and both GSDs. Daisy hates female dogs. Lucky is not fond of other males and can get very aggressive if a male comes into his yard. Daisy at times still pushes him till he blows but he has only broke skin once w/ her and that was in his first year w/ us. I like having the two and I would like another male/female set . Someone ,might have been Selzer who quoted that Males fight to breed,bitches fight to breathe. Broke up fights w/ males ,that sucked but what Ive seen w/ females was truly scary.I think after reading Tricky shepherd's post its about taking the time to match the dog to your situation and Kira. BTW Kira sounds like a truly great dog and your hard work shows. Im sure you will do what is right for you and Kira when you decide the time and dog are right.


Yes, Kira is amazing. I have to admit that being here at GS.com has helped me immensely. Raising a puppy is very difficult, and I can look back and see why so many people end up putting their dogs in shelters. It took lots of questions, and discussions with people with loads of experience to get her where she is today. There were so many issues that have could easily have gone a different direction.

I look at her as one of my children, and sometimes I look at her, wish she had a dog friend to run with.
I won't do dog parks, and it's not always convenient to meet up with strangers and their dogs. That's part of my thought process, and why I considered another GSD for her.

I didn't now that females could be so aggressive. I can't imagine Kira that way. She's so soft. But also realize that she is young, and her true personality may not show until she matures.


----------

